# Learning to turn



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

I've come a long ways with with my turning skills. I started with zero experience. At first I was doing small bowls, or attempting to anyways. Sent a few across the shop. No injuries. I'm up to a 14" bowl now, on a 12" lathe. Going to attempt a 16" next week. In just a few months I've absolutely outgrown my Lathe. There's a 20" Grizzley in my future. Ill put some pic's with this.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

That piece in the first pic is a beautiful piece of wood. Walnut? And I'm guessing the second one is a rough out green walnut turning too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2017)

Look nice! 

Explain a little more about how to do a 14 inch bowl on a 12in lathe tho... Lol. I'm lost on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Look nice!
> 
> Explain a little more about how to do a 14 inch bowl on a 12in lathe tho... Lol. I'm lost on that one.


I would guess either the head turns to the side or off the end of the bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That piece in the first pic is a beautiful piece of wood. Walnut? And I'm guessing the second one is a rough out green walnut turning too.


Yes sir it's walnut on both. I have tons of it I recently acquired. The small shot glass is walnut burl. The one in the chuck is bois d'arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would guess either the head turns to the side or off the end of the bed.


I turned the head 90 deg. And used the face plate. I don't like running screws in my projects but until I get a bigger lathe I have no choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> I turned the head 90 deg. And used the face plate. I don't like running screws in my projects but until I get a bigger lathe I have no choice


I use a face plate too, but I run the screws into the side that is going to be hollowed, that way the screw holes get turned away. I like face plates with heavy out of balance chunks, and use them with the tail stock for extra support until they are rounded and come into better balance. Face plates are not a bad tool to use, imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Look nice!
> 
> Explain a little more about how to do a 14 inch bowl on a 12in lathe tho... Lol. I'm lost on that one.[/QUOTEI turned the head 90deg. ]


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 19, 2017)

Absolutely love that first bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I use a face plate too, but I run the screws into the side that is going to be hollowed, that way the screw holes get turned away. I like face plates with heavy out of balance chunks, and use them with the tail stock for extra support until they are rounded and come into better balance. Face plates are not a bad tool to use, imo.


Until I get a bigger chuck I have no choice but to use the face plate on the bottom. My chuck works fine on the smaller bowls but I'm a bit nervous to try it on anything larger. It's the small nova.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice work! Love that walnut!

I'm not familiar with that chuck, but I'd bet they make larger jaws that would help your cause.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2017)

Learn something new every day! I didnt know there was small lathes that the head turned on. I always thought it was the 16in and up ones you could move the headstock.

What lathe you got?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 19, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> What lathe you got?



Looks like the HarborFreight 12" x 33" lathe. It has a Reeves drive and a head that can be turned. The cast iron is pretty much identical to a model also made as Jet and Delta (maybe ShopFox too) but with one clear difference: those other brands mounted the motor so the butt end sticks outboard, the HF genius designers arranged it so the butt end of the motor projects inwards -- which very effectively limits how large you can make a platter that sits close to the spindle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

What lathe you got?[/QUOTE]


gman2431 said:


> Learn something new every day! I didnt know there was small lathes that the head turned on. I always thought it was the 16in and up ones you could move the headstock.
> 
> What lathe you got?


I picked up a cheap one from Habor Freight just to see if I'd like turning wood. Believe it's a 12x36, and I believe turning will be my specialty. 
Trust me there was a big learning curve to those tools. At times I wondered if it was worth continuing. Now I'm roughing out a bowl in 1/4 of the time. I've already dulled my carbide rougher. There'll be many more pic's soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 19, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Looks like the HarborFreight 12" x 33" lathe. It has a Reeves drive and a head that can be turned. The cast iron is pretty much identical to a model also made as Jet and Delta (maybe ShopFox too) but with one clear difference: those other brands mounted the motor so the butt end sticks outboard, the HF genius designers arranged it so the butt end of the motor projects inwards -- which very effectively limits how large you can make a platter that sits close to the spindle.


Yea I don't like how the motor is. And your correct on the 12x33. I also do not like the weak legs under it. I'm going to fabricate some out of heavier steel soon. I'm working on buying a 20" Grizzly. I don't like roughing with the head turned. You chase this Lathe across the floor. That 14" bowl was a chore to get balanced. A bit nerve racking.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 19, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> Yea I don't like how the motor is. And your correct on the 12x33. I also do not like the weak legs under it. I'm going to fabricate some out of heavier steel soon. I'm working on buying a 20" Grizzly. I don't like roughing with the head turned. You chase this Lathe across the floor. That 14" bowl was a chore to get balanced. A bit nerve racking.



Yes it is -- the 750rpm minimum speed is about twice what you really need when you're starting to rough a bowl blank (especially a wet, out-of-balance one!)

I'm not sure it's worth the effort of making legs for it. I thought about throwing a couple of planks across the side members and loading it up with bags of sand or cement, but I bought a new lathe before I got around to trying that.

Not a bad starter lathe -- and you aren't out a huge pile of money whether you give up turning altogether or buy a "real" lathe as soon as you know that you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 19, 2017)

I've got it's Grizzly counterpart, and the guy I bought mine from told me from the get-go, cut a piece of 3/4" plywood to fit the cross arms, secure it, and stack about 300 lbs. of sand bags on there. I haven't roughed anything large enough to cause a problem with it yet, but I've had it bounce around enough that I'm sure that was the voice of experience speaking, and it was sound advice!


Great looking Bowls!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice indeed....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice bowls--'specially the first! Admire your patience for working end grain--easy to bog that lathe down.
I too started with the same lathe--to see if I really _liked _it. Changing belt was challenging at first--seems I burned through quite a few, found the Kevlar ones lasted better.
I did the progression to bigger lathes--can tell you which ones not to get.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 20, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I've got it's Grizzly counterpart, and the guy I bought mine from told me from the get-





David Hill said:


> Nice bowls--'specially the first! Admire your patience for working end grain--easy to bog that lathe down.
> I too started with the same lathe--to see if I really _liked _it. Changing belt was challenging at first--seems I burned through quite a few, found the Kevlar ones lasted better.
> I did the progression to bigger lathes--can tell you which ones not to get.


Im interested in any and all information or comments on what a good lathe would be. My budget however is not the greatest. I'm going to try to stay under 2 grand. I can come up with that fairly easy.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 20, 2017)

@C.L. Boyett --yep, did the same approach, bought several used lathes in my "ascension". From my experience, I'd say save some heartache and $$--give a Nova 1624 a hard look--it's the only lathe I ever bought NEW. Think it'll do you well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

